# Question sur l'inscription compte développeur apple



## darkcarbon15 (13 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,
j'ai un gros coup de frousse.
Ce soir je décide de me lancer dans la programmation sur mon mac,
jusque la tout va bien,
je suis un tuto qui m'explique tout ce dont j'ai besoins?
et me dit d'aller sur une page apple qui nécessite une inscription pour récupéré les SDK et autre.
et la un amis me dit que je vais être pompé de 99 dollars pour l'inscription via ma CB vue que ma cb est lié sur mon compte apple.
j'ai été sur cet page est j'ai clické sur "member center" en haut,  puis je me suis inscrit.
sa ma envoyer un mail mai rien de plus.
pouvez vous m'en dire plus s'il vous plait? 
Cordialement 

Ps: veuillez m'excuser mon mon orthographe


----------



## ntx (14 Octobre 2012)

Tu peux récupérer Xcode et tout ce qui va avec gratuitement à partir de l'AppStore. Tu peux aussi l'avoir via une inscription gratuite sur le site développeur d'Apple.

Le compte payant permet d'avoir les versions bêta de l'OS et du publier ses applications sur l'AppStore. Mais pour l'apprentissage, *TOUT* est gratuit. 

PS : les fautes d'orthographe, ça se corrige


----------



## Larme (15 Octobre 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Le compte payant permet d'avoir les versions bêta de l'OS et du publier ses applications sur l'AppStore. Mais pour l'apprentissage, *TOUT* est gratuit.


Le compte payant permet de tester ses applications ailleurs (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad) que sur le simulateur aussi, non ?


----------



## Rez2a (15 Octobre 2012)

Oui le compte payant permet de générer les profiles servant à exécuter les applis sur des vrais devices et à les publier sur l'App Store, avec un compte gratuit on est limités à exécuter les applis dans le simulateur (le problème ne se pose pas pour les applications OS X évidemment).

Et le compte payant ne s'achète pas en un clic sans prévenir ne t'inquiète pas, il faut passer par l'Apple Store pour acheter un "Developer program", c'est la même procédure que si tu commandais un vrai truc sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## os-app92 (17 Octobre 2012)

darkcarbon15 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> j'ai un gros coup de frousse.
> Ce soir je décide de me lancer dans la programmation sur mon mac,
> jusque la tout va bien,
> ...



Ton copain t'a raconté des inepties. L'inscription n'entraine pas de débit de 99 dollars... C'est seulement si tu achètes le pack pour devenir développeur enregistré que tu devras payer. Tu pourras alors générer des certificats et profils pour charger ton application et débuter ton appui in situ sur un appareil iOS. Tu pourras aussi publier sur l'AppStore et accéder aux outils de gestion d'Apple.

Méfie toi en règle générale des gens qui parlent beaucoup mais qui n'ont jamais rien fait de concret.


----------

